# Two bird limit?



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

So, as I was looking at the turkey population numbers in the NWTF magazine the other day on the plane, I began to wonder if, and when, would Michigan perhaps go to a (2) bird limit for the Spring. Any thoughts?

Good luck to you all this season!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I've a hard enough time filling one tag in Monroe Co. 

Some areas might be able to support a two bird limit. Just not where I hunt.


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I have heard of a 2bag limit in the fall but not in the spring, not in mich anyway. I am just greatful for one he is hard enough to kill anyway!


----------



## panfishpuller (Dec 29, 2005)

I have heard of a 2bag limit in the fall but not in the spring, not in mich anyway. I am just greatful for one he is hard enough to kill anyway! Good Luck!:coolgleam


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I just came back from a week of hunting Tennessee, where I took a nice bird on the second day of the season, but that hunt really convinced me that everyone in the state of Michigan who advocates opening the season or increasing the bag limit here should be REQUIRED to hunt in a state that offers something like that first.

You can take FOUR gobblers in Tennessee, their season is over the counter, they have an early youth season, and their season is six weeks long. 

It's absolutely nuts down there on the first day of the season, very much like the good old days of Michigan deer hunting here. Birds are shot out of roosts right and left, trespassers are rampant, violations are common, and the price of their non-resident tag was $175. 

The TWRA's reasoning for increasing the price of the non-resident tag some 43% from last year was that "per bird, it's only just over $45 a bird"...but the fact is, from everything I've seen hunting in more than 4 different parts of the state, Tennessee does not have anywhere NEAR enough gobblers to warrant a four bird bag. From what I saw, we have a LOT more turkeys than Tennessee does.

The only thing that saves any quality of the hunt at all is the fact that 99% of Tennessee's wild turkeys, which is far fewer than we have, are on private land. 

Because hunters can take four gobblers, the pressure never comes off these birds, and as a result of birds that are very, very savvy to hunters (by the second day of the season), more birds are taken by ambush and stalking than by any other method. 

I only went because I had made a promise to some folks a few years ago, and I didn't want to let them down. 

Much as I'd like to be able to take another bird in Michigan, I don't ever want any of the things that go on in Tennessee to become common here. And increasing the bag limit would do that. 

As for the numbers, how do we REALLY know how many birds there are in Michigan? Are there really as many as we read there are, when the only birds actually counted are those in northern Michigan and the UP?? The birds in southern Michigan, which we're told is where the majority of the birds are, aren't counted at all...


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Linda, My first turkey hunt was in Kentucky just north of TN. Near Bowling Green. I was lucky enough to hunt private land that actually held turkeys. 
The numbers were so low over the two prior years that the land owner asked that we only take one bird that year.

He had originally said that my son and I could each take one (if the opportunity was there) but due to the low numbers he had to disappoint us. Its his land and we followed his rules.

My son conected on day two as well and I went home birdless. 

It is different down there but luckily, there are some folks that try to manage their property and aren't out to decimate the population to fill the freezer.

Congrats on that tom! 

Chris


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

I dont think the Michigan should ever go to a two bird limit. Because turkey hunting is becoming more and more popular and soon it will be just like hunting whitetails. 
I not complaining about more hunters in the woods, I just dont think there is a need for a two bird limit, especially in the spring. I could however see a two bird limit in the fall if the population sky rockets and you could still have a stable population. 
Good luck hunting.


-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

1 Tom In The Spring And 1 Of Choice In The Fall Is Plenty Enough For All In Michigan. Just Be Glad We Have Any Turkey Hunting Here In Michigan. It Wasn't That Far Back That We Didn't Have Any! Let Us Not Get Greedy And Do To The Turkeys What Has Been Done To The *********whitetails********* People!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on your bird, first off!

Wow, four bird limit. That's crazy, as even Georgia's limit is only 3 and from what I can remember they had a higher number of estimated birds than TN. Interesting. Sounds more like mismanagement overall for the bird population. :yikes: 

As for the population numbers, no I don't ever believe ANYONE will ever truly know how many birds are in ANY state be it Michigan or wherever. 

As for being required to hunt in a State with more than a one bird limit, I'd be more than happy to sign up for that if the State of Michigan is picking up the tab for it being required and all.... 

Good luck this season!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

FireDoc66 said:


> So, as I was looking at the turkey population numbers in the NWTF magazine the other day on the plane, I began to wonder if, and when, would Michigan perhaps go to a (2) bird limit for the Spring. Any thoughts?
> 
> Good luck to you all this season!


They'll go to two birds inside of 10 years I bet, it will be the worst thing for the turkeys and turkey hunting in general for the state. But with interest in turkey hunting skyrocketing there is a ton of cash for the DNR to make.

Can you imagine a turkey opener even half as bad as you average publlic land gun deer opener?  

Brian


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

The problem with only one bird limit is your season could last 15 minutes - would be exciting, but not much fun the rest of the time (of course you only get a couple of weeks in MI anyhow). The nice thing about a two-bird (or more) limit is that you can get one in the bag and continue hunting - you can be picky, hold out for that really big gobbler you might have seen. With a one-bird limit, you might hold out for that one gobbler never to see it again and pass by several other birds that you could have harvested.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

GRUNDY said:


> Can you imagine a turkey opener even half as bad as you average publlic land gun deer opener?
> 
> Brian


Thats why I didn't hunt deer in '05. :irked: If turkey season gets that bad and I lose my private land, I'll hang up the camo and buy a bigger boat.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Whether to shoot any bird or not is your personal choice and you gotta take what Lady Luck hands you. I know people who have passed on elk who ended up not taking one at all, and that was their "hunt of a lifetime". That's why we call it hunting, not killing. 

Two birds would mean that there would be way more hunters in the woods a whole lot longer, making that bird you're hunting that much more savvy and tougher to hunt. And they might just get him as their second bird before you did, anyway.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

You will never see a 2 bird limt in the spring. If all you want is meat go buy it from the store.  There is to much talk about I killed this many of this so I'm a big bad hunter. You don't have to kill something everytime you go into the woods.Us sportsman need to stop doing this. We are sending the wrong message to people that don't hunt when we ask things like this. I just read a post by someone on here that tells a great store about a hunt and he never shoot at a bird. 

I love to fill my tag but you know if it doesn't happen I will try again next year. That is hunting.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> Whether to shoot any bird or not is your personal choice and you gotta take what Lady Luck hands you. I know people who have passed on elk who ended up not taking one at all, and that was their "hunt of a lifetime". That's why we call it hunting, not killing.





raisinrat said:


> You will never see a 2 bird limt in the spring. If all you want is meat go buy it from the store. There is to much talk about I killed this many of this so I'm a big bad hunter. You don't have to kill something everytime you go into the woods.Us sportsman need to stop doing this. We are sending the wrong message to people that don't hunt when we ask things like this. I just read a post by someone on here that tells a great store about a hunt and he never shoot at a bird.
> 
> I love to fill my tag but you know if it doesn't happen I will try again next year. That is hunting.



 I agree 100%. 

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Many years are a bust (not really) for me cuz I just choose not to fill my tag.

But, I reallly would like to see one permit for bow hunters and another permit for gun hunters. I don't know that it would pressure the birds that much more...maybe but....the only way I can really extend my season is to not shoot anything....alas...I am the unsuccessful survey guy most of the time...


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

1 bird limit is fine. We need to continue to have a quality hunt.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Can someone define quality hunt? 
I hunt private land and have a very healthy turkey population. How is limiting the number of birds to 1 making it a quality hunt for me? No one else will be hunting them if I don't let them. Before anybody gets any ideas I am not necessarily for an additional tag I just want to know what the catch phrase "Quality Hunt" means. We have different quotas and different rules when it comes to deer hunting between private and public land, why not turkey as well?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Critter said:


> Can someone define quality hunt?
> I hunt private land and have a very healthy turkey population. How is limiting the number of birds to 1 making it a quality hunt for me? No one else will be hunting them if I don't let them. Before anybody gets any ideas I am not necessarily for an additional tag I just want to know what the catch phrase "Quality Hunt" means. We have different quotas and different rules when it comes to deer hunting between private and public land, why not turkey as well?


Outstanding point...and I guess that is in the eye of the beholder but...this might be interesting...

What does it matter if one hunter whacks two birds or two hunters whack one bird if the hunters and the birds are on the same private ground? In my book...not a darned thing...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Unless that private land is at least a mile (or more) square, surrounded by a 30 foot high fence, it's never entirely "private" when you've got a turkey call in your hand (box calls can be heard up to a quarter mile or more away on a calm day on flat terrain with no background noise) and not if you have wild turkeys, which can and do travel over a fairly large area of ground every day, further if you have a gobbler in search of hens. 

Now, add in hunters all the way around that property that are out there at least twice as many days around that property because they can take TWO birds instead of just one, and your "private" land is no longer really that private-not when it comes to hunting turkeys, that is. 

Now add in several thousand MORE hunters who have started hunting turkeys because the increased bag limits MUST mean that turkey hunting is really, really, good, several of which are also now hunting all of the lands surrounding that property along with the guys that were there before, and you get what's going on in Tennessee.

Not to mention all of the roadhunters cruising the roads around that property...


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Miss Linda, I lived in southern Bedford Co. in southern middle Tennessee which borders Marshall Co. to the east and Lincoln Co. to the north for the last 10 yrs. (moved back here last Aug.). I`m curious to know where you heard the term "Golden Triangle". This is the first time I`ve heard that used for that area. As for draw hunts those pertain to WMA quota`s (Wildlife Management Area) They have WMA non quota hunts and lots of statewide public lands with the paper and lumber companies, somewhat like HAP lands here. If your experience with Tn. has not been a good one I don`t know why because there really is a "BUTTLOAD" of birds down there.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Linda G. said:


> Before this gets any further off topic, I'm done here. Again, this is why a lot of good people don't want to participate on this site any longer. ..



"done here" for all of 70 whole minutes?

Why is it some folks keep throwing jabs while hoping that Mods intervene in the thread?

If anything does happen to this thread, it might get moved to the comedy forum....:lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Somebody asks a simple question when (or if) MI might go to a 2 bird limit....and we end up with all this?

Lets save all this energy for Turkey Season and/or fighting the anti's.....Dove Hunting would be a good start!



Here was a quote from the thread that really hit close to home!!!



> I don't have time to play.


----------

